# Should I quarantine?



## Ziggibaby (Mar 26, 2014)

I'm getting a new little cockatiel this weekend!

The breeder told me there is no need for quarantine for no unknown reason!?
I have no idea why she would say that, but should I still quarantine the bird?


----------



## MissMoo (Mar 25, 2014)

I would, while your breeder may be confident her birds are healthy, you can't be 100% sure, also Ziggi was a little poorly recently wasn't he? You don't want the new bird to be affected by that in the same way you don't want it to bring anything with it into your home.

You're not going to loose anything by quarantining, you could loose a lot by not..


----------



## Ziggibaby (Mar 26, 2014)

MissMoo said:


> I would, while your breeder may be confident her birds are healthy, you can't be 100% sure, also Ziggi was a little poorly recently wasn't he? You don't want the new bird to be affected by that in the same way you don't want it to bring anything with it into your home.
> 
> You're not going to loose anything by quarantining, you could loose a lot by not..


Yes the vet said he had a shock to the heart so it's not contagious  the breeder said he's not in a cage with another bird, so isn't that pretty much quarantine?


----------



## Peaches&Me (Oct 30, 2013)

YES
I have no idea whatsoever why any breeder should say otherwise, thats pretty irresponsible of them 
When taking on any additional birds then ALL birds need to be quarantined, ideally for 4 weeks, I only managed 2 with Skye but at my request she was also quarantined for a week before I collected her so she had 3 weeks in total, which was still a week short of what she should of had  I've been lucky and haven't had any problems BUT I could very easily of had! It's really not worth the risk.

You will need a seperate cage along with all that goes with it and you will need to keep both birds in seperate rooms


----------



## Peaches&Me (Oct 30, 2013)

Ziggibaby said:


> Yes the vet said he had a shock to the heart so it's not contagious  the breeder said he's not in a cage with another bird, so isn't that pretty much quarantine?


No not if he's in a room where other birds are


----------



## MissMoo (Mar 25, 2014)

Ziggibaby said:


> Yes the vet said he had a shock to the heart so it's not contagious  the breeder said he's not in a cage with another bird, so isn't that pretty much quarantine?


Ah, I'm glad it was just a one off and he's not sick!

It depends where that cage is, if it's a cage next to another flock of birds, then no, they're still breathing each others air and around each other enough to contract anything.

It's for your own benefit to make sure you know you've done as much as you can to keep anything contagious out of your home... For me it would be the difference between a few weeks of hassle vs a few months of worry and guilt


----------



## Ziggibaby (Mar 26, 2014)

Peaches&Me said:


> YES
> I have no idea whatsoever why any breeder should say otherwise, thats pretty irresponsible of them
> When taking on any additional birds then ALL birds need to be quarantined, ideally for 4 weeks, I only managed 2 with Skye but at my request she was also quarantined for a week before I collected her so she had 3 weeks in total, which was still a week short of what she should of had  I've been lucky and haven't had any problems BUT I could very easily of had! It's really not worth the risk.
> 
> You will need a seperate cage along with all that goes with it and you will need to keep both birds in seperate rooms


Honestly she's a lovely lady, I bought Ziggi from her 
The bird will be in my room in Ziggis old cage, I will get him new toys and everything! I might only manage 3 weeks too!  

I don't know if I misunderstood or something because the lady said she's vet checked for diseases and has been quarantined but do I have to do it again?


----------



## Bagheera (Feb 27, 2014)

Always quarantine! Recently two people on the site have lost new birds! It would be sad if you didn't quarantine and lost all of your birds! Being overly cautious can be a very good thing! However, I heard that if you take the bird to an avian vet and get a complete bill of health from them that quarantine isn't necessary


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

The stress of a new home, etc. can bring out an illness that was previously not detected. You should always quarantine. And congrats on your new birdie.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

sunnysmom said:


> The stress of a new home, etc. can bring out an illness that was previously not detected. You should always quarantine. And congrats on your new birdie.


Yes. This is very true. Put it in a room to quarantine for a few weeks and if everything checks out, then start introducing


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

3-4 weeks is fine for quarantine if the bird is looking and acting healthy at the end of them


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Will you get a report about his health check at the vet? That could reduce your quarantine time. 

Before people freak out .....no, I am not necessarily recommending reducing it but that may be why the breeder is saying not to quarantine.

Personally, if it was me I would try and quarantine at least until you get the vets all clear.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Even with a vet all clear I'd still quarantine...new home, new environment, you never know how a new environment will affect a new bird. While it may be fine in the breeder's home, that doesn't mean that an hidden illness can't come to light in a new home.


----------



## Ziggibaby (Mar 26, 2014)

Sorry, but I've decided I'm not going to quarantine it's my desiscion.


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

wow. it definitely is your decision! 
but still, quarantine is something that all bird people, seemingly worldwide, advocate. and there are many many reasons why. i personally hate quarantine because it's SO inconvenient but i also love quarantine because i can't think of anything worse than all my flock catching something nasty. and avoiding vet bills is nice too!
i hope that your decision will work out fine for you though


----------



## MissMoo (Mar 25, 2014)

Ziggibaby said:


> Sorry, but I've decided I'm not going to quarantine it's my desiscion.


May I ask why you don't want to? 

As you said, it is your decision, but you asked for advice so you were obviously in 2 minds about it at one point, nearly every reply you had here said the same thing, I'm just wondering what influence made you go the other way?


----------



## Ziggibaby (Mar 26, 2014)

CaliTiels said:


> Yes. This is very true. Put it in a room to quarantine for a few weeks and if everything checks out, then start introducing


I have no idea, but Ziggi my bird can be territorial so if he doesn't like my new bird we have to give it away. So I would rather get them introduced quick and nit get attached to him until I know I can keep him.


----------



## SoCalTiels (Oct 8, 2013)

Introducing them quick doesn't always work. Bird is very territorial and got Mango to bleed a couple times just because she got too close when they were out of the cage, after I tried to introduce them pretty quick. It's been almost six months and he still isn't a fan of her. If you're going to follow the other thread that was posted just before you made the decision not to qurantine, at least introduce them slowly. It can be a world of difference. At least for a couple days, keep them in the separate cages but in the same room and slowly start moving them closer. You want them to be curious about each other, not Ziggi getting ticked that this new guy took over his home. You're going to have these guys for years, take the little extra time to do it in a way that gives the birds the best possible chance to get along.

Other than that, it definitely is your decision and no one here can stop you from making it. I honestly hope it works out for you and that both birds stay healthy. Good luck bringing the new guy home!


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

You won't get an idea quickly. Bjorn and Ivy fought alot when Ivy was new. You have to take time. Introduce very slowly as well


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Quickly introducing them could turn around to bite you in the butt. One question, if you are planning on rehoming if they don't get along, why are you getting a second bird in the first place? I mean, in getting a second bird, you should be prepared to always house them separately and always let them out separately if they don't get along. If you aren't willing to do that and are going to place one bird over the other to begin with, then why are you getting another? Not all birds are going to get along, some just don't like each other at all. Others have to work out things on their own and this may take months. 

Quarantine is totally your decision. I didn't quarantine when I first got into birds and ended up with a very sick flock, huge vet bills, and the loss of almost 20 babies my second year breeding. I pray that you do not have a similar experience.


----------



## Peaches&Me (Oct 30, 2013)

roxy culver said:


> Quickly introducing them could turn around to bite you in the butt. One question, if you are planning on rehoming if they don't get along, why are you getting a second bird in the first place? I mean, in getting a second bird, you should be prepared to always house them separately and always let them out separately if they don't get along. If you aren't willing to do that and are going to place one bird over the other to begin with, then why are you getting another? Not all birds are going to get along, some just don't like each other at all. Others have to work out things on their own and this may take months.
> 
> Quarantine is totally your decision. I didn't quarantine when I first got into birds and ended up with a very sick flock, huge vet bills, and the loss of almost 20 babies my second year breeding. I pray that you do not have a similar experience.


My thoughts entirely, in the UK rescues and rehoming centres are overflowing with unwanted birds 
And there's no end of unwanted birds being sold on internet ads etc 
It breaks simply my heart  and I don't believe anyone should be get a baby bird with the mindset of I will give it away if my existing bird doesn't like it 

As for not quarantining there's no point in arguing with you, I will just say I felt I had personally failed when Peaches took flight and found Skye after 2 weeks. There was no point separating them again after that but they are still not in contact with any of my other birds, so quarantine is continuing in that respect. 
Sometimes our best laid plans don't work out as we hoped or wished them to but we really should have those plans in action to safeguard the well being of all 

I'm really sorry if this offends anyone, that's not intention, I just think as intelligent human beings we should be able to put the needs of these baby birds first


----------



## Ziggibaby (Mar 26, 2014)

Sorry I'm just a little offended by that post.

The little boy I was planning on getting got sold, so I am rescuing a young bird from the shelter, no send backs.

I'm probably getting this lutino who is messy and has bad attitude because he needs a little TLC.

OR

A normal grey who is absolutely lovely 

Most likely the lutino


----------



## Peaches&Me (Oct 30, 2013)

Ziggibaby said:


> Sorry, but I've decided I'm not going to quarantine it's my desiscion.





Ziggibaby said:


> I have no idea, but Ziggi my bird can be territorial so if he doesn't like my new bird we have to give it away. So I would rather get them introduced quick and nit get attached to him until I know I can keep him.


Then I apologise, I chose my words very carefully so as not to cause offence 
I was simply replying to your 2 above statements, I was very upset by your second statement  
Ok maybe I should have kept quiet and not commented at all but this is a bird forum, we are all here to help each other and learn and that means commenting with our personal views and opinions on peoples posts  
Personally I have kept parrots for many years but I am still learning and I'm always happy to hear other peoples views and opinions because I am by no means perfect 
I won't comment again, good luck with your new addition


----------

